# Anyone with a Makita 3601B plunge router?



## petar (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I’m a newbie to woodworking and would like to quickly introduce myself and say hello.

I recently bought up a used Makita 3601B plunge router at a garage sale. I switched it on to make sure that the thing actually works, but I wasn’t able to test it any further. The unit came “as is” without any router bits, wrenches, guides, etc.

As this is my first router, I’m keen to learn how to use it, and start building my first set of speakers.

Here are some photos of it:



















Looking at the photos, does the router look OK?

I will definitely be replacing the power plug at the end of cord (not shown) as it won’t last much longer.

I’ll also need to get hold of the wrenches. Do I need the original wrenches or can I find suitable ones in standard wrench set?

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## petar (Jul 14, 2011)

Oops, this is actually a fixed base router.. not a plunge router...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pete

It's makes me cry when I see a router like that abused  

Looks like it was use to mix mud, and rolled around in the back of UK Phil P. truck for a year or two ,good luck with that one.


=========



petar said:


> Oops, this is actually a fixed base router.. not a plunge router...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Looks like it was use to mix mud, and rolled around in the back of UK Phil P. truck for a year or two ,good luck with that one.


:lol: You have no idea, Bob....... it has just been _*used*_! What it looks like matters a lot less than how it performs IMHO, and to keep stuff performing well you have to oil it, put it away in it's Systainer at the end of the day, secure the containers before setting off, etc. Loose tools in the back of a _van_? Sure fire way of ending up in A&E (ER)



petar said:


> Looking at the photos, does the router look OK?
> 
> I will definitely be replacing the power plug at the end of cord (not shown) as it won’t last much longer.


Hi Pete

Despite rich uncle Bob's comments it doesn't look too bad to me. Mainly seems to need a good clean with a slightly damp cloth and some detergent. I've a lot seen worse, believe me! First thing is to replace the plug, switch it on and see how/if it runs. If it runs what does it sound like? The main things which go on routers used in industry/trade are the carbon brushes, the top and bottom bearings, the power cord and the on-off switch. The brushes may well be found on eBay, bearings too, but either way the bearings are likely to be over the counter ones from a local engineering supplies shop (or ebay/'net). I'd certainly recommend doing the brushes. They're about AUS $8 a pop over here (you should be able to find a parts retailer in Oz as it's a very popular make). As to the wrenches they are 21mm and 23mm respectively according to the parts listing - so obtainable with a bit of searching (the 23mm is a bit of an oddball size). Another thing I'd look at is the condition of the collet and it's reducer (which appears to be mounted). These should be free of rust and nice and shiny on the bearing surfaces.

Nice thing is this router is still being dold in some markets (although no longer in production) so parts should be available. Here's a review,

Good luck with your purchase

Regards

Phil P


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil

Looks tell me a great deal about the owner, like the base plate hole that the user of the router didn't know how to use the router by using a over size bit and not taking the time to keep it clean.
At one time I sold new and use tools and routers for just one type of tool and many Snap-On hand tools I could tell you what type of mechanical is was by the look of his tools..and the same thing for routers in IMHO..

Just a add a note,,,All my Snap-On hand tools are always in line in my tool box and not one with dust or grease on them if anyone picks one out to use he can't put it back in the box without a wipe down ,I have a thing for clean tools..just like my routers... 


=========



Phil P said:


> :lol: You have no idea, Bob....... it has just been _*used*_! What it looks like matters a lot less than how it performs IMHO, and to keep stuff performing well you have to oil it, put it away in it's Systainer at the end of the day, secure the containers before setting off, etc. Loose tools in the back of a _van_? Sure fire way of ending up in A&E (ER)
> 
> 
> Hi Pete
> ...


----------



## petar (Jul 14, 2011)

Phil and Bob... Thanks a lot for your comments and suggestions.

I’m also in Oz (Melbourne) so I’ll try and find those bits and pieces you mentioned. If you can suggest any links to those items, I’d greatly appreciate it.

First thing I’ll do is give the machine a good clean, and replace that power plug.

Will keep you posted on how things go.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

petar said:


> I’m also in Oz (Melbourne) so I’ll try and find those bits and pieces you mentioned. If you can suggest any links to those items, I’d greatly appreciate it.


Hi Peter

Hopefully Harry (harrysin) will pop in and answer that one. He's in Oz as well and is a Makita user, so..........

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Pete, router wrenches are usually thin stamped metal so they require less clearance when making adjustments but any wrench that fits will work fine. If you do get the stamped wrenches you can make them much more comfortable to use by slipping some hose or plastic tubing over the handles.


----------



## petar (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi all,

Just on another topic to do with my router...

I actually got the router height adjustment working. The motor housing was actually stuck to the router base, and that's why turning that plastic blue scale ring had no effect whatsoever. I had to use a hammer and timber to gradually knock the motor housing out of the grips of the router base. I then cleaned it, lubricated it, and now it's nicely raising and lowering with each turn of the scale ring.

Regarding the wrenches, I just noticed that Aldi have advertised double-sided spanners, and one actually has sizes 21+23. I'll have a look this Thursday when they become available.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## petar (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi all,

One thing I forgot to ask... do you think I would need the trimmer guide and the straight guide, that may have originally come with the router? In the manual, it describes how to use the trimmer guide, for example, to do curved cuts. So would I need this to do circular cuts for speaker holes?

I only have the "bare bones" router, without any additional bits and pieces.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Petar, No need to purchase these items; you can easily make your own circle cutting guide from a piece of 1/4" hardboard, plastic or plywood. Just search the forums for "circle jig" to see the many varieties made by forum members.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

The jig below made for that type of job ( speaker holes) plus many more see video on web page.

Router Accessories, Circle Guides, Router Base Plates, Houston, TX Butterfly Template

video,,,=,,,Plus the site below
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=365-250
======



petar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> One thing I forgot to ask... do you think I would need the trimmer guide and the straight guide, that may have originally come with the router? In the manual, it describes how to use the trimmer guide, for example, to do curved cuts. So would I need this to do circular cuts for speaker holes?
> 
> ...


----------



## petar (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi all,

Finally cleaned up the router and it's now looking much better. WD40 and scotch brite pads diid the trick.

I also now have the wrenches so I was able to untighten the collet and remove the 1/4" sleeve.

I bought some cheap router bits just for practice, but I wasn't able to secure them in the collet - after tightening the collet, the bits were still loose. I assumed that the 12mm router bits would be the right fit, but could it be that the collet only takes 12.7mm bits (i.e. 1/2")?

I didn't realise that there was a difference (if that's the case). In some places, I see the Makita 3601B mentioned as a 12mm router and in other places mentined as 12.7mm router.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Pete

Welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.

Can't help you with the 3601B, I'm afraid. I have the 3612C which takes 1/2" cutters.

Go to Bunnings and get a small cheap set of 1/2" router bits to play with.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

petar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally cleaned up the router and it's now looking much better. WD40 and scotch brite pads diid the trick.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete - just grab an imperial 1/2" drill bit to see how it fits. don't try to actually use it with the router, just test fit the collet.
If you don't have a 1/2" drill bit, take the collet with you when you go shopping for bits.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Hi Pete - just grab an imperial 1/2" drill bit to see how it fits. don't try to actually use it with the router, just test fit the collet.
> If you don't have a 1/2" drill bit, take the collet with you when you go shopping for bits.



Good idea, John.

Why didn't I think of that........


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Check your collet first. How tight was it holding the sleeve? Did the previous owner over-tighten the collet nut to hold the sleeve? There are many causes to what you're experiencing. I'd first check the collet for damage, then check the bit(s) to ensure that indeed they are what they are supposed to be. Just grabbing a "1/2" shanked bit doesn't work, it can be slightly over-sized and or undersized. Makita does have a "service" inquiry on their website. Or rather they used too. Haven't checked in a long time.


----------

